# Herr der Ringe online in der buffed-Show zuviel? zuwenig?



## MonMon (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Findest du es ist zuviel oder zuwenig herr der ringe online in der buffed-show?

würd mich sehr über deine Antwort freuen ,

monmon

_______________________________________

>> Monmon ,Waffenmeister der Menschen ,Level 21 ,auf dem Realm MAIAR


----------



## Dim (21. Mai 2008)

Ích finde es sollte wirklich mehr darüber kommen!
WoW sollte reduziert werden und anderes ein bisschen mehr hervorgehoben!
Mit WoW kann ja beim Release von WotLK gepost werden!

Mfg Dim


Edit:

Juhuuuu!!! Habe gerade sehen können das, das Buffed-Team mein Thread wahrgenommen hat xD ich bin ein Held -->>>>>( http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=42848 )!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olfmo (21. Mai 2008)

Hab klar dafür gestimmt, dass ich mehr sehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist natürlich nur ne persönliche Meinung, aber WoW interessiert mich halt mal gar nicht (hab ich auch nie gespielt) und die anderen MMORPGs sind auch nicht unbedingt mein Ding, würde mich also absolut freuen mehr von HdRO zu sehen. Wobei natürlich die Frage ist was man außerdem Monsterplay noch vorstellen kann (sehe grade in der neuen Show ist dazu was drin), denn die Spalte ist ja schon vorgestellt, vielleicht Annuminas, dazu gab es glaub ich noch nichts, oder mehr vom Buch13-Inhalt.


----------



## Kwingdor (21. Mai 2008)

Dafür, dass es einen der großen Punkte bei buffed.de ausmacht... find ich, dass es klar zu kurz kommt. Aber leider (?!) ist nunmal WoW hier der größte Part und wirds wohl noch eine Zeit lang bleiben. Demnach bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob sich da so rasch was ändern wird... es ist zumindest schön, dass in der kommenden buffed-show wieder mal etwas übers Monsterplay ist.


----------



## DJSinclair (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo habe auch mal für dafür gestimmt.
Ich finde die passagen zum teil auch zu kurz in den Shows.
Denke mal Buffed kann da ein wenig mehr zeit für aufbringen.
Oder die Leute arbeiten schon an einem Konzept und bringen mehr über Hdro in Ihren Shows.
Auch wenn WOW mehr Comunity rückhalt hat , sollte man die Leuite von HDRO nicht vernachlässigen auch wenn noch nicht so viele Leute gibt die es Spielen.


----------



## Gocu (22. Mai 2008)

ich bin auch dafür das mla mehr von HdRO in der Buffed Show gezeigt wird^^

P.S. das nervt die wartungsarbeiten wurden MAL WIEDER verlängert und am Ende gibts wieder ein paar alte und neue Bugs...


----------



## arieos (22. Mai 2008)

Naja .. hab auch "dafür" gestimmt ... wobei .. was will man zeigen, was man nicht schon weiß und so viel neues gibts ja auch nicht. Trotzdem sollte buffed den wow anteil mal drastisch runterschrauben und mehr Rollenspiele präsentieren. Auch vielleicht mal pen & Paper. Das die ganzen Item-hatz-kein-plan-was-rpg Kiddies auch mal wissen, wie der Ursprung zu dem allen ist.


----------



## Steve Coal (22. Mai 2008)

Ich bin NICHT dafür dass mehr HDRO in der Buffed Show gezeigt wird!
Buffed wurde für und aufgrund WoW gegründet, also ist es mehr als gerechtfertigt dass WoW einfach DEN signifikanten Teil von Buffed (Show und Cast) einnimmt!
Den anderen Teil müssen sich die restlichen MMOs teilen. 
Man beachte doch einfach nur mal wie lächerlich gering die Zeit ist die HDRO gespielt wird! 
Da ist eine Forderung nach mehr Sendezeit einfach ungerechtfertigt!
HDRO muss sich damit abfinden einfach nicht die Nummer 1 zu sein und jetzt kommt mit AOC und später auch WAR Konkurrenz. Und mit denen muss HDRO konkurrieren um Platz 2 und nicht mit WOW um Platz 1.

Dazu kommt dass momentan durch den Start von AOC HDRO einfach zurückstecken muss!
Wenn man sich ansieht wie schnell AoC in sachen Spielzeit aufholt solltet ihr froh sein wenn HDRO nicht bald sogar viel weniger bis gar nicht mehr in der Show vorkommt!


----------



## Gocu (22. Mai 2008)

naja wie du meinst außerdem gehen bei WoW auch immer mehr Leute zurück

1. sind die letzten Monate viele von WoW zu HdRO

2. gehen viele von WoW zu AoC

3. am meisten werden von WoW zu WAR gehen

Und ich glaube auch nicht das WoW wirklich noch 10 Mio. Spieler hat (hatte) weil ich da auch schon oft Gerüchte zu gehört/gelesen habe

Mag ja sein das Buffed wegen WoW gegründet wurde, aber das ist hier einfach eine meinung Buffed muss sie ja nicht befolgen und vielleicht ist WoW in Zukunft auch nichtmehr die Nummer 1 da jetzt viele wechseln werden und WoW sich einfach nichts neues mehr einfallen lässt...


----------



## Steve Coal (22. Mai 2008)

Jaja und ich kenn genauso welche die von AoC jetzt schon die Nase voll haben und wieder WoW spielen, blabla! Das ist ein anderes Thema, sorry das ichs angeschnitten habe.

Aber nimm einfach die Spielzeit die Buffed so schön mitprotokolliert.
Das zeigt wie lange und was die registrierten Buffed User spielen.
Und da kackt HDRO leider einfach unsagbar ab und AOC hat nach wenigen Tagen schon 1/5 der HDRO Spielzeit, also wirds nicht lang dauern und es wird  HDRO überholen.


----------



## Gocu (22. Mai 2008)

und woher wollen die die genaue Spielzeit wissen?


----------



## Giladaniel (22. Mai 2008)

@Steve Coal
Ich wüsste gerne mal ein paar Punkte
1. Wer misst den meine Spielzeit bei hdro??
2. Wo soll den buffed diese Spielzeit messen?
(etwa bei den nur für WOW Spiler sinnvollen Tools? Warum sollte ich die instalieren??)
3.  Wer veröffentlicht den die Spielerzahlen von WOW?
(Hmm, mal überlegen......Blizzard?? Meinst Du Blizzard würde sagen, "Wir haben nur noch 5,6,7 oder 8 Mio. Spieler?? Sind die doof??)

Ich geh jetzt wieder buddeln, ist nämlich schön draussen.

BTW, schau Dir mal das Buffed Logo an und lies was da steht.
Ich lese da "Das Portal für Online-Spiele" ich lese da nicht "Das WOW Portal" genau das ist auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt am WOW ääh Buffed Magazin


----------



## Gocu (22. Mai 2008)

da stimme ich Giladaniel zu

Woher soll Buffed die Spielzeit kennen? verrat mir das mal bitte!


----------



## Dragonfarm (22. Mai 2008)

Giladaniel schrieb:


> @Steve Coal
> Ich wüsste gerne mal ein paar Punkte
> 1. Wer misst den meine Spielzeit bei hdro??
> 2. Wo soll den buffed diese Spielzeit messen?
> ...




unterschreibt diesen comment (ausser das mit dem buddeln^^)

schöne grüsse


----------



## Giladaniel (22. Mai 2008)

Dragonfarm schrieb:


> unterschreibt diesen comment (ausser das mit dem buddeln^^)
> 
> schöne grüsse



Buddel ja nich alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, nehm meine Tochter mit, sonst sieht das doof aus in der Buddelkiste


----------



## DJSinclair (22. Mai 2008)

> Aber nimm einfach die Spielzeit die Buffed so schön mitprotokolliert.
> Das zeigt wie lange und was die registrierten Buffed User spielen.
> Und da kackt HDRO leider einfach unsagbar ab und AOC hat nach wenigen Tagen schon 1/5 der HDRO Spielzeit, also wirds nicht lang dauern und es wird HDRO überholen.




Mag sein das alle den BlascCrafter benutzen, aber damit die Playtime zu messen wäre Fatal.
AOC erlebt nun mal den ansturm weil es neu auf den Markt gekommen ist.
Auch wenn es den Playtime anteil fast von HDRO eingespielt hat , ist es doch vollkommen egal wer was wie oft spielt oder nicht.

Jedes Spiel hat seine neuigkeiten, egal ob Nummer 1 oder Nummer 2.....
Da ist es einfach nur gerechtfertigt das alle den gleichen anteil bekommen und nicht nur mit dem Detail kommen wegen WoW wurde Buffed gegründet , dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.Dennoch nur sich daran festhalten macht Buffed auf keinen fall denn sonst würde ja nur über WOW berichtet.Dem ist aber nicht so, weil sie erkannt haben nur über wow berichten wäre auf die dauer langweilig und würde auch nur einen geringen potenzial der User betreffen, sie wollen aber eine größere Menge aller Comunity User für sich begeistern und denen Information bringen, egal in welcher Form auch immer.

Von daher mein Fazit Gleichberechtigung von Newsanteilen aller Games die bei Buffed angepriesen werden in der Show .


----------



## Slayed (22. Mai 2008)

Ich weis jetzt nicht genau ob es schon gesagt wurde aber : 
Na klar finde ich als HdRo spieler HdRo etwas zu wenig in der Buffed Show gezeigt wird ABER über was in HdRo soll man den Berichten ? So viele Instanzen gibt es nun wirklich nicht das man darüber andauernd Berichten kann ohne das es langweilig wird . Und über PvMp wüsste ich auch nicht was man großartig darüber Berichten könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg von mir .

Edit lässt Grüßen : Wurde ja schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss mir mal angewöhnen nicht nur den ersten Post sonder auch den rets zu lesen =)


----------



## Lindri (22. Mai 2008)

man man man!!! jetzt geht man hir schon nach Spielzeit!!!**weinen** 
Z.B ich als HdRO spieler neheme extra meine Spielzeit nicht auf°°
Ich finde Buffes hat mit diesem teil bei buffed einen großen Fähler gemacht !!!

Aso Hdro ist erstens ein spiel für Gelegenheitsspieler und nicht für welche die Tage lang nichts besseres zutun haben als WoW zu spielen!! (siehe die spielzeit )
Zweistens Viele HdRO spieler nehmen gar nicht ihre Spielzeit auf !!


----------



## Ridox (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich find es okay wie es ist, also es könnte ein bisschen mehr laufen^^
ich bin ja eigentlich WoW Spieler und freue mich aber genauso auf HDRO news sowie auf WoW news; zu Zeit ist halt WOTLK das große Thema deshalb kommt auch viel WOW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amsele (22. Mai 2008)

ach ich muss sagen ich bin da gar nicht so enttäuscht von. weniger hdro in nem wow verliebten magazin umso weniger wow kiddies in hdro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das mit der spielzeit ist doch totaler quatsch. wie der fanboy ja bereits geschrieben hat protokolliert buffed diese zeiten. nur sind fast nur wow leute bei buffed registriert bzw. hat dieses blasc teil ja auch nur für wow leute viel nutzen. hdro leute messen die nicht. schon alleine weil bei hdro eine lange onlinezeit nicht aussagekräftig ist da viele hdro spielen weil sie EBEN NICHT 12 H zur verfügung haben und trotzdem ein geniales game vor sich haben. und mit 2 h täglich aber auch viel erreichen können. aber gut falls mal glingorn.de einen addon fürs game rausbringt in welchem rezepte oder so als unterstüzung fürs game angezeigt werden und gleichzeitig die spielzeit misst dann schauen wir mal wie wow dabei abschneidet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, und ist doch schön für die anderen neuen games dass viele leute sich das game anschauen. freut uns doch. und wenn dann der addon von hdro kommt werden da auch wieder viele zahlen in die höhe schnellen. aber ist doch eig. egal. hdro wird so oder so weiterleben. ob viele in andre games ziehen oder nicht. ich bleibe und habe meinen spaß in hdro. wie auch viele andere und von daher werden wir auch immer genug gefährten haben.

und wenn viele mal genug haben von abgekupferten orks und wenig story, "rofl", "noob" und so und lust auf gutes pve, story und nette community haben dann wird hdro noch mehr leute zu sich locken.

naja, liebe grüße
amsele


----------



## Vetaro (22. Mai 2008)

...Wie wär's, wenn wir dabei bleiben, dass die BuffedShow einfach wie aktuell die News zeigt, die aktuell oder interessant sind, anstatt sich um Quoten zu kümmern....

*Dann verstummt die schüchterne stimme der Vernunft wieder*


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Mai 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> naja wie du meinst außerdem gehen bei WoW auch immer mehr Leute zurück
> 
> 1. sind die letzten Monate viele von WoW zu HdRO
> 
> ...


Ach ja? Es gehen immer mehr von WoW weg? Hmm, hast Beweise dafür? Also bisher waren es immer steigene Zahlen bei WoW, bei HdRO dagegen gab es keine sonst würde man darüber berichten. Auf Gerüchte gebe ich nichts. Ich will Zahlen und Fakten sehen.

Zu 1. Musste man bei HdRO schon neue Server installieren weil sooo viel Spieler gewechselt haben?

Zu 2. Das muss sich erst noch zeigen.

Zu 3. Glaube ich auch nicht. Das interessiert, wenn überhaupt, dann wohl eher die PVP-Spieler. Und das da die meisten wechseln kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Es wird sicherlich viele geben, die mal für einen Monat WAR probespielen werden. Aber ernsthaft WoW den Rang ablaufen wird wohl weder AoC noch WAR.

Und was den Anteil einzelner Spiele bei Buffed-Shows und Casts angeht, so wird von jedem Spiel so viel gebracht, wie auch das Interesse daran besteht. Wenn in einem Jahr immer noch WoW weit vorne liegt, dann wird auch bei Buffed der Hauptanteil da liegen und nicht bei Spielen denen nur die wenigsten interessieren.

Edit:
@TE
Die Umfrage kannst du eigentlich vergessen, weil hier sowieso hauptsächlich HdRO-Fans voten. Stell die Frage mal umgekehrt im WoW-Forum, dann wird das Ergebnis ein ganz anderes sein.^^


----------



## Kraljin (22. Mai 2008)

In dem Punkt gebe ich Dagonzo recht das das Umfrageergebnis verfälscht wird da die Umfrage im Hdro Forum steht.

Als ob WoW oder AOC ins HDRO Forum schauen, wieso sollten sie das? Wenn du ein "neutraleres" Ergebnis willst poste die Umfrage im allgemeinen MMO Forum da sollten wenigstens so rein praktisch von allen fraktionen welche reinschaun.


----------



## Dragonfarm (23. Mai 2008)

Kraljin schrieb:


> In dem Punkt gebe ich Dagonzo recht das das Umfrageergebnis verfälscht wird da die Umfrage im Hdro Forum steht.
> 
> Als ob WoW oder AOC ins HDRO Forum schauen, wieso sollten sie das? Wenn du ein "neutraleres" Ergebnis willst poste die Umfrage im allgemeinen MMO Forum da sollten wenigstens so rein praktisch von allen fraktionen welche reinschaun.



dem moechte ich gerne widersprechen. die umfrage ist schon genau richtig positioniert wie sie ist. 
die umfrage soll ja nun mal genau die hdro fans ansprechen und nicht die allgemeinheit. 
was wuerde denn passieren wenn die umfrage im allgemeinen mmo forum staende?

wowl-er wuerden auf jedenfall dagegen stimmen.
hdro-ler wuerden dafuer stimmen.
aoc-ler wuerden sich vielleicht enthalten.

somit bekommt man auch kein eindeutiges ergebnis bezueglich dieser umfrage hin - also hdro forum.
schliesslich geht es ja darum ob hdro-fans sich mehr aufmerksamkeit bzw. zeit in der buffed show wuenschen.

und wie giladaniel schon geschrieben hat. es ist ein onlinespieleportal, wobei ich immer noch denke das buffed diesen namen aufgrund der wow-lastigkeit nicht verdient hat, und kein "wir sind aus wow entstanden und berichten hauptsaechlich nur ueber wow und die anderen onlinespiele greiffen wir nur nebenbei auf um mehr user auf unsere seite zu ziehen portal".

in diesem sinne eine gute nacht


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Mai 2008)

Dragonfarm schrieb:


> was wuerde denn passieren wenn die umfrage im allgemeinen mmo forum staende?
> 
> wowl-er wuerden auf jedenfall dagegen stimmen.
> hdro-ler wuerden dafuer stimmen.
> aoc-ler wuerden sich vielleicht enthalten.


Und genau so sollte es doch sein oder? So neutral wie möglich. Sonst bringt keine Umfrage ein vernünftiges und aussagefähiges Ergebnis.
Die AoC´ler enthalten sich sowieso, weil es in der Umfrage gar nicht erst auftaucht.
Zudem lesen es die meisten doch erst gar nicht, wenn sie sich nicht für HdRO interessieren. Wenn du also der Meinung bist, dass das genau hier richtig in diesem Forum wäre, dann willst du praktisch gesehen, dass das Ergebnis verfälscht wird. Und genau deshalb macht es hier keinen Sinn.


----------



## Stormay (23. Mai 2008)

Dragonfarm schrieb:


> *wowl-er wuerden auf jedenfall dagegen stimmen.*




FALSCH !!!! 

Ich bin überzeugter WoWler aber um die Wahrheit zu sagen... Ich finds net so dolle, dass so wenig HdRO in der Buffedshow gezeigt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ein wirklicher Fan von dem Spiel und find es echt interessant, vorallem weil es einfach viel mehr.... "Style" hat als WoW auch wenn das PvP (ich find es das beste an WoW) net so gut is...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Stormy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (23. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ein grosser HDR Fan, spiele auch HDRO und war ein ex Hardcore WoW Raider und ich möchte auch mehr HDRO sehn/haben aber:

Was willst du denn in der Buffed Show zeigen? FloZwo hat praktisch alles vorgestellt und im Buffed Heft wurden auch schon viele Instanzen durchgenommen... sie könnten ja auch alles auf einmal machen nur dann wäre kein Content für die nächsten Hefte/Shows da und DANN wird erst recht geweint.

Übrigens:
Wenn man "gerecht" berichten würde, sprich nach Zielgruppen müsste Buffed zu 90% über WoW berichten und die restlichen 10% würden sich die anderen Games teilen. gott sei dank macht das Buffed nicht und wird es auch hoffentlich nie machen, aber solche Threads/Umfragen sind einfach sinnlos.

Wenn ihr was spezielles in der BuffedShow sehn wollt oder eine Idee habt, dann schreibt das ins entsprechende Forum oder schreibt zb Zam eine PM (bitte überflutet ihn jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), denn der große Unterschied zwischen Buffed.de und anderen Seiten ist, dass sie auf die Comm. hören.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Mai 2008)

Danke Kreki. Ich hoffe, wenn jemand mit deinem Avatar was schreibt, dass die Leute es dann lesen. War ja schon klar, dass das nicht hilft, wenn ich es sage...


----------



## Makata (23. Mai 2008)

> Was willst du denn in der Buffed Show zeigen? FloZwo hat praktisch alles vorgestellt und im Buffed Heft wurden auch schon viele Instanzen durchgenommen... sie könnten ja auch alles auf einmal machen nur dann wäre kein Content für die nächsten Hefte/Shows da und DANN wird erst recht geweint.



Also ich weiß nicht was in den Magazinen war weil ich die nicht lese, aber in der Buffed Show hab ich bisher Monsterplay, die Spalten, das Große Hügelgrab und Garth Agarwen gesehen.

Aber was ist zum Beispiel mit Helegrod, dem 24er Raid. Wäre auch sehr interessant diese Begegnungen zu sehen.
Fornost, Annuminas Instanzen, Carn Dum, Urughart, Barad Gularan, Klassen Quest Guides ( die 45er wo man e nach Carn Dum oder Urughart muss ), Crafting System, Ruf Frakionen usw.

Ist mal das was mir auf Anhieb eingefallen ist.
Klar spielt nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz der Buffed Community HdrO, aber es gäbe noch genug Themen die man in einer Buffed Show verarbeiten könnte.


----------



## Teugen (23. Mai 2008)

Naja WoW ist eben die Hand die buffed füttert. Das lernt doch jeder Hund, dass man die Hand, die einen füttert nicht beißen darf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (23. Mai 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Danke Kreki. Ich hoffe, wenn jemand mit deinem Avatar was schreibt, dass die Leute es dann lesen. War ja schon klar, dass das nicht hilft, wenn ich es sage...



Ich bin *kein* Buffed Mitarbeiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich schreib nur hin und wieder ne News xD

@ Makata:
Stimmt Helegrod war noch nicht und jetzt fällt mir auch ein, dass man diesen PvP Raid da zeigen könnte. Ich weiß, aber ned wies mit Flos Raidstatus wirklich aussieht. Sowas muss immer wieder organisiert werden (und übrigens sind Raids aus der Position des Tanks oft einfach schlecht ^^) und das kostet Zeit, Zeit die er vl nicht hat, denn die Leute ham genug zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (23. Mai 2008)

Stimmt der PvP Raid wär auch noch was.
Klar aus der sicht des Tanks is nicht so toll, bin ja selbst einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es könnte ja wer anderer aus dem Raid auch noch aufzeichnen.
Natürlich gehört viel Organisation dazu, aber bei WoW funktioniert es ja auch.
Klar mehr Spieler, mehr Interessenten usw.

Wollte eigentlich nur zeigen, das es noch genug Themen geben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Mai 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Ich bin *kein* Buffed Mitarbeiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Drum hab ich das ja auch nicht gesagt, das war mir schon bewusst. Aber der Avatar macht hier so viel eindruck wie leute mit blauer oder grüner schrift in ganz anderen Foren ^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Mai 2008)

Das heißt, ich bin auch ein ganz toller Hengst?


----------



## Dominanz (23. Mai 2008)

ich denke etwas mehr hdro wäre schön
denn auch bevor ich selbst mit dem spiel begonnen habe
und noch wow gespielt habe
fand ich die informationen dennoch interessant


----------



## Vetaro (23. Mai 2008)

Mindestens. Bestimmt würde keiner nach ner Quelle fragen, wenn du irgendwelche Gerüchte in die Welt setzen würdest. 

Und schau doch nur mal, schon haben die leute aufgehört, zu diskutieren, ob Blizzard die leute verarscht und in wahrheit nur noch 4 millionen kunden hat weshalb man in der buffed-show mehr von HdRO zeigen müsse...      oah, der diskussionsverlauf tut ja jetzt noch im Kopf weh.


----------



## Giladaniel (24. Mai 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Mindestens. Bestimmt würde keiner nach ner Quelle fragen, wenn du irgendwelche Gerüchte in die Welt setzen würdest.
> 
> Und schau doch nur mal, schon haben die leute aufgehört, zu diskutieren, ob Blizzard die leute verarscht und in wahrheit nur noch 4 millionen kunden hat weshalb man in der buffed-show mehr von HdRO zeigen müsse...      oah, der diskussionsverlauf tut ja jetzt noch im Kopf weh.



Wollte mit der Frage woher die Zahlen kommen nicht sagen das Blizzard lügt oder Leute verarscht.
Sondern nur die Argumente des Vorrschreibers nicht ganz unkommentiert stehen lassen.
Denn kein Marketing- oder Statistikmensch glaubt eine Statistik oder Zahlen die er nicht selber gefälscht oder beschönigt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fand nur die Argumentation mit dem komischen Spielzeitmeßtool etwas seltsam.

Letztendlich ist es doch eh Sache der Buffies über was sie schreiben oder berichten, nur irgendwann ist auch über wow alles geschrieben


----------



## Grizzla (24. Mai 2008)

Ich wunder mich nicht über diese Positive-wertung.. da sie im HDRO Themenbereich  ist xD.. ab ins allgemeine damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Gocu (24. Mai 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ach ja? Es gehen immer mehr von WoW weg? Hmm, hast Beweise dafür? Also bisher waren es immer steigene Zahlen bei WoW, bei HdRO dagegen gab es keine sonst würde man darüber berichten. Auf Gerüchte gebe ich nichts. Ich will Zahlen und Fakten sehen.



ja ich sag nicht das das sehr viele sind aber werden immer mehr sieht man auch in mehreren Foren oder auf den Servern und oh WoW ist ja das Spiel des Jahres 2005 hart! HdRO von 2007...


----------



## Terson123 (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Spiele eig. wow aber interesiere mich für lotro und finde auch das in letzter zeit viel zu wenig darüber berichtet wird   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwingdor (24. Mai 2008)

> Ach ja? Es gehen immer mehr von WoW weg? Hmm, hast Beweise dafür? Also bisher waren es immer steigene Zahlen bei WoW, bei HdRO dagegen gab es keine sonst würde man darüber berichten. Auf Gerüchte gebe ich nichts. Ich will Zahlen und Fakten sehen.



Dazu noch was: Wer sagt denn, dass es soviel mehr Spieler geworden sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich mir ansehe, wieviele Bot-Accounts bzw "Chinafarmer"-Accounts gelöscht werden... zweifel ich jetzt mal die offiziellen Zahlen stark an, was ernsthafte Spieler angeht. Das sind keine Fakten, sondern auch nur geschönte Ziffern, die keinerlei Auskunft geben wieviel WAHRE Spieler dasitzen und nicht das Geschäft mit dem schönen Gold betreiben (oder gar 5 Schamanen zugleich! spielen müssen um etwas zu beweisen).

Mir ist eine konstante Spielerschaft lieber, als eine stetig wechselnde. Warum? Weil man dann weiß woran man is und sich aneinander gewöhnen kann.

Bezüglich Show-Content... nunja mehr Gebietsvorstellungen... Vergleich von Buch/Filmszenen mit den Spielinhalten... aktuelle Rüstungssets und wie man sie erhält... interessante Quests zeigen (besonders spaßig, schwierig etc)... RP-Events... tjaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (24. Mai 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ach ja? Es gehen immer mehr von WoW weg? Hmm, hast Beweise dafür? Also bisher waren es immer steigene Zahlen bei WoW, bei HdRO dagegen gab es keine sonst würde man darüber berichten. Auf Gerüchte gebe ich nichts. Ich will Zahlen und Fakten sehen.



Hättest du dir den letzten Quartalsbericht von Blizz ordentlich durchgelesen, dann wüsstest du dass die Comm in den USA und Europa fast um 30% geschrumpft ist, und die starke Zunahme an Spielern alleinig auf das massive Vordrängen von WoW im asiatischen Raum zurückzuführen ist.

*wartet immernoch auf die Seite www.buffed.cn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (24. Mai 2008)

> Hättest du dir den letzten Quartalsbericht von Blizz ordentlich durchgelesen, dann wüsstest du dass die Comm in den USA und Europa fast um 30% geschrumpft ist, und die starke Zunahme an Spielern alleinig auf das massive Vordrängen von WoW im asiatischen Raum zurückzuführen ist.



Um nochmal auf euer Argument einzugehen: Und  deshalb muss in der Buffed-show weniger WoW gezeigt werden.

Bitte, hört einfach auf, das ist ja nicht mitanzu-lesen, wie ihr argumentiert. Und Gocu vorallem. "WoW ist spiel des jahres 2005, und weil HdRO spiel des jahres 2007". _Deshalb_ sinken bei WoW also die Spielerzahlen, und _deshalb_ gehört also auch mehr HdRO in die Buffedshow! Achso! Und natürlich sind die WoW-Foren auch ein deutlicher beweis für schwindende Spielerzahlen! Das spricht doch für sich, oder?


----------



## Gocu (24. Mai 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf euer Argument einzugehen: Und  deshalb muss in der Buffed-show weniger WoW gezeigt werden.
> 
> Bitte, hört einfach auf, das ist ja nicht mitanzu-lesen, wie ihr argumentiert. Und Gocu vorallem. "WoW ist spiel des jahres 2005, und weil HdRO spiel des jahres 2007". _Deshalb_ sinken bei WoW also die Spielerzahlen, und _deshalb_ gehört also auch mehr HdRO in die Buffedshow! Achso! Und natürlich sind die WoW-Foren auch ein deutlicher beweis für schwindende Spielerzahlen! Das spricht doch für sich, oder?



aha so habe ich das zwar nicht gemeint aber egal und ein Forum ist auch kein Beweis für steigende oder sinkende Spielerzahlen... außerdem sag ich es nochmal an alle Buffed MUSS NICHT befolgen was hier geschrieben wird das sind einfach nur "Wünsche" also was diese personen gut finden WÜRDEN


----------



## Ascían (24. Mai 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf euer Argument einzugehen: Und  deshalb muss in der Buffed-show weniger WoW gezeigt werden.
> 
> Bitte, hört einfach auf, das ist ja nicht mitanzu-lesen, wie ihr argumentiert. Und Gocu vorallem. "WoW ist spiel des jahres 2005, und weil HdRO spiel des jahres 2007". _Deshalb_ sinken bei WoW also die Spielerzahlen, und _deshalb_ gehört also auch mehr HdRO in die Buffedshow! Achso! Und natürlich sind die WoW-Foren auch ein deutlicher beweis für schwindende Spielerzahlen! Das spricht doch für sich, oder?



Ist das ein Pro- oder Con-Argument? Da ich die Foren leider nicht aufmerksam verfolge kann ich da leider keine Tendenz ausmachen. Dass es nachwievor Millionen Spieler sind ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen..oder versteh ich dich falsch? btw, bin im englischen Forum grad am geistreichsten Thread ever hängen geblieben: "Why is pee yellow?" - Verlinken kann ichs leider nicht, die Mods waren wohl schneller *grml*

Whatever, jedenfalls wollte ich mich gar nicht einreihen in die Für- und Wider-argumentation bezüglich der relativen Präsenz von HdRO-nahen Themen in der buffed-Show, nur WoW-Fanboismus gepaart mit merkwürdigen Argumentationen und einer hohen relativen Häufigkeit an "!" und "-.-" etc.  stößt mir halt sauer auf.

Generell finde ich die Abdeckung von HdRO i.O. hier auf buffed.de - grade FloZwo macht gute Coverage und Anja Gellen findet auch die klitzekleinste News..immer wieder erstaunlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (24. Mai 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> > Ach ja? Es gehen immer mehr von WoW weg? Hmm, hast Beweise dafür? Also bisher waren es immer steigene Zahlen bei WoW, bei HdRO dagegen gab es keine sonst würde man darüber berichten. Auf Gerüchte gebe ich nichts. Ich will Zahlen und Fakten sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ja ich sag nicht das das sehr viele sind aber *werden immer mehr sieht man auch in mehreren Foren* oder auf den Servern und oh WoW ist ja das Spiel des Jahres 2005 hart! HdRO von 2007...





Gocu schrieb:


> *aha so habe ich das zwar nicht gemeint aber egal und ein Forum ist auch kein Beweis für steigende oder sinkende Spielerzahlen...*



EDIT:


> Und natürlich sind die WoW-Foren auch ein deutlicher beweis für schwindende Spielerzahlen! Das spricht doch für sich, oder?


----------



## Gocu (24. Mai 2008)

@ Vetaro

Ich meinte nicht so ein Buffed Forum *sondern* wie bei wow-europe oder hdro-europe Forum tut mir leid wenn du das nicht verstanden hast aber ich meinte solche Foren die sind einfach standert in einem MMORPG und das man in Foren sieht das immer mehr HdRO spielen meinte ich z.B. Buffed Foren oder Foren von anderen Seiten

So jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Vetaro (24. Mai 2008)

Habs für dich nochmal editiert, da dir anscheinend entfallen ist, dass ich es durchaus so verstanden habe, dass es um WoW-europe geht.


----------



## Dim (26. Mai 2008)

Ich hab natürlich dafür gestimmt, habe ich auch schon gesagt, ich denke mit Mines of Moria wird es jede Menge neues zu berichten geben!


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, seitdem nun auch noch AOC endgültig in die Buffed-Show Einzug gehalten hat, finde ich sämtliche Themen teilweise zu sehr angehaucht...Von jedem etwas-aber letztendlich für die verschiedenen Interessen von jedem nicht genug. Oder bin ich der einzige der so denkt??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber um es nochmal deutlich zu machen: insgesamt empfinde ich die Buffed-Show natürlich als eine sehr gelungene Sache! Nochmal ein dickes Lob an alle Beteiligten! Ich schaue sie mir immer wieder gerne an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (26. Mai 2008)

Ja ich finde auch das AoC ziemlich gepushed wird.
HdrO gibt es z.b. schon viel länger und wo AoC noch nichtmal heraußen war, wurde schon viel mehr darüber berichtet.


----------



## Dim (11. Juni 2008)

Herr der Ringe wir in der Buffed-Show total vernachlässigt... *Meine Meinung

...Edit:

...Okay, heute ist was drin, aber erst nach einer la..angen Pause


----------



## Evíga (19. Juni 2008)

Ich fände es schon lustiger, wenn mehr HdRO in der Show kommen würde, allein... was zeigen?


----------



## Steila (19. Juni 2008)

Ich probier HDRO heute zwar erstmal mit nem TrialKey , aber ich find schon das zu wenig HDRO in der BuffedShow gezeigt wird. Und vorallem wird von wow zuviel gezeigt.

MFG

Steila


----------



## Makata (19. Juni 2008)

> Und vorallem wird von wow zuviel gezeigt.



Erst vor kurzem wurde die Binge gezeigt.
Kurz, aber es war mal wieder was in der Buffed Show.

Leider ist es mal so das WoW vom Großteil der Buffed User gespielt wird.
AoC auch, daher werden diese beiden Spiele besonders hervorgehoben.

Ich finde es Schade, weil sowie wie die Aufteilung ist könnte man eine
WoW-Show und eine AoC-Show daraus machen.
Da aber buffed.de das Portal für Online Rollenspiele ist, sollte auch in der buffed Show
ein wenig objektiver vorgegangen werden.
Nicht nur 2 Spiele pushen und den Rest mal ab und zu.

In diesem Thread wurde schon aufgelistet was es noch so an Themen geben würde.
Und mir fallen sicher noch einige ein.


----------



## Kahrtoon (23. Juni 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> Erst vor kurzem wurde die Binge gezeigt.
> Kurz, aber es war mal wieder was in der Buffed Show.
> 
> Leider ist es mal so das WoW vom Großteil der Buffed User gespielt wird.
> ...



1.@Makata 

Soviele spielen doch NOCh nicht AoC - und wenn sind zum teil welche die von WoW auch rübergehen wies bei HdRO auch is, das is auch einfach etwas promoten des ganzen.
Aber mit dem pushen geb ich dir recht.

2.
Ich finde es anstrengend das so viel krimskram in der buffed show und im cast zu WoW kommt aber zu HdR nicht (zu AoC gerade schon weils aktuell ist), ich denke einfach das man auch die kleinigkeiten und großen dinge aus HdR hervorheben kann, auch wir ham große tolle raids, schöne instanzen usw usw...

also meine aussage is klar zu wenig Herr der Ringe in der Show und im Cast


----------



## Naldorian (23. Juni 2008)

zu wenig über hdro, aber muss ja auch nicht immer buffed sein, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



buffed.de muss sich halt auch auf den aktuellen markt einstellen. 'World of farmcraft' (ups, sorry, aber wahrheit) ist noch immer das spiel mit dem größten marktanteil bei den mmorpg's.

Somit ein Leichtes für ein Unternehmen wie CompuTec-Media, sich eine große Hörer-/Seherzahl zu sichern.

Ganz ehrlich: Cast ist bei mir schon lange out - mich interessiert nicht, warum und weshalb 'Naga' ihre Fortbewegung Gehen verfeinert haben und jetzt besser mit ihrem Schwanz balanzieren können, ...

Seitdem ich Schwielen vom Vorspulen der Casts aufm IPod habe, sind die halt out.

Is halt so, die Erde dreht sich auch ohne mich weiter. Und hätt' ich nicht meinen Senf zum Thema dazugegeben, auch.


----------



## Kahrtoon (24. Juni 2008)

Zum Cast nich zur Show:

Hab mir den Cast gerad angehört (den neusten), naja und ich fands richtig zum k**** als es dann angeblich endlich zu HDRO gehen sollte gings OffTopic zu AoC was vorher behandelt wurde naja, also das war echt entäuschend wie man hingehalten wurde.

Also ich werd mir auf jeden fall wenns weiter so geht andere Cast und Co Suchen die sich vieleicht sogar nur auf HdRO speziallisieren.


----------



## Mitrandor (24. Juni 2008)

Auch ich hab mal abgestimmt, denn ich finde ebenfalls das zu wenih Der Herr der Ringe Online im Allgemeinen bei Buffed zu sehen ist.


----------



## Ronma (24. Juni 2008)

Mehr Herr der Ringe Online in der Buffedshow bitte! Das ist ja in letzter Zeit fast nix mehr! Bei mehr HdRO Themen in der Show würd ich die Show vielleicht auch nach 3, 4 ausgelassenen mal wieder gucken.^^


----------



## Lizard King (24. Juni 2008)

HDRO ist echt Supi dupi, schade das es verhältins mäßig wenige spielen und daher wohl auch weniger gezeigt wird... :-(
andererseits vielleicht auch wieder gut aber zu zeigen gäbe es noch genügend,
alleine mit der Epischen Questreihe gäbe es genügend unterhaltsames für die Show.


----------



## Gocu (24. Juni 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> HDRO ist echt Supi dupi, schade das es verhältins mäßig wenige spielen und daher wohl auch weniger gezeigt wird... :-(
> andererseits vielleicht auch wieder gut aber zu zeigen gäbe es noch genügend,
> alleine mit der Epischen Questreihe gäbe es genügend unterhaltsames für die Show.



ja das schon aber naja mal sehen was so in der Zukunft gezeigt wird wir können das ja nicht entscheiden


----------



## Kahrtoon (24. Juni 2008)

denke mal das auf jedenfall zum neuen Buch und dann zum Addon wieder was kommt, aber sind wahrscheinlich nur so kleine häppchin. - abwarten, vieleicht nimmt das buffed team sone user umfragen ja auch doch positiv was war und es werden ma 10mins für HdR-O gegeben - schauen.

*hopfe*


----------



## Fraze (24. Juni 2008)

meiner meinung finde ich ist genug hdro in der buffed show, vllt könnte mal ab und an etwas mehr reingebracht werden, aber so wie es momentan ist ist es gut!
wow ist nunmal der haupteil, und das ja auch nicht ohne Grund, immerhin ist die buffed show durch wow entstanden.
naja jeder hat seine eigene meinung.


----------



## Thunderbrace (24. Juni 2008)

es darf ruhig deutlich mehr HdRo gebracht werden ich finde es schade das so viel über WoW gebracht wird und so wenig über HdRo wobei die die gebracht wurden bislang toll waren also mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (24. Juni 2008)

der fred gehört wenn schon dann ins meinungen/anregungen oder gott und die welt forum und ned hier her ...... is doch klar das hier 50% + für mehr sind. wär auch recht seltsam wenn dem ned so wär. ^^


----------



## Windhawk (24. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> der fred gehört wenn schon dann ins meinungen/anregungen oder gott und die welt forum und ned hier her ...... is doch klar das hier 50% + für mehr sind. wär auch recht seltsam wenn dem ned so wär. ^^



jo schon .... ich mein die HdRO Communtiy ist jetzt auch nicht grad klein^^


----------



## Vetaro (24. Juni 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> jo schon .... ich mein die HdRO Communtiy ist jetzt auch nicht grad klein^^




Die größe ist völlig egal. Im HdRO-Forum zu fragen, ob mehr davon in der buffedshow sein sollte ist so, wie im HdRO-Forum zu fragen, ob man sich  HdRO kaufen sollte. Was sollen die Leute sagen? "Nein, wir sind nur hier, weil wir das spiel dämlich finden, geh zu WAR!" ?


----------



## Gocu (24. Juni 2008)

ich guck in jedes Forum, auch in WoW obwohl ich das nichtmehr spiele wenn jeder das so machen würde wäre das egal wo die Umfrage ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mal ehrlich hätte wirklich besser in ein "Neutrales" Forum gepasst


----------



## Churchak (24. Juni 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> jo schon .... ich mein die HdRO Communtiy ist jetzt auch nicht grad klein^^



wollt ich damit auch ned sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich persönlich schau ja auch gern mal übern tellerrand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitrandor (25. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> wollt ich damit auch ned sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur das der großteil des Marktes und somit der Zuhörer *wahrscheinlich* bei WoW liegen oder?

Aber es muss euch auch klar sein, das man manchen dadurch auch neue einblick in unser Spiel enthält die man für WoW so schön bereitet, sonbst würden
wir vieleicht auch noch einen größereren zuwachs an Spielern haben, wobei momentan ja gut etwas zur Community dazu kommt und mit HdR anfängt.

Und das ist toll da in Tolkiens Welt so viel potential und liebe steckt das sie noch über ein vieleicht auch zwei jahrhunderte begeistern kann, und davon eine zeitlang auch online und da sollte man schon etwas zu bringen.


~Mittelerde rocks xD~


----------



## Churchak (25. Juni 2008)

die ketzerische frage muss nun aber lauten ob ihr da schlussenlich wirklich alle auch wirklich im spiel haben wollt die da zu euch umsiedeln(ich bin zb ganz froh das  die ein oder andere knackwurst zu AoC ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitrandor (25. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> die ketzerische frage muss nun aber lauten ob ihr da schlussenlich wirklich alle auch wirklich im spiel haben wollt die da zu euch umsiedeln(ich bin zb ganz froh das  die ein oder andere knackwurst zu AoC ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ICh denk ma wer kommt und bleiben mag benimmt sich auch dementsprechend, wer es nicht will oder das spiel scho nach kurzer Zeit satt hat und zurück zu seinem gleiebtem was auch immer geht der passt dann ebend auch nicht. Das sieht man dann ja alles.


----------



## Vetaro (25. Juni 2008)

Mitrandor schrieb:


> ICh denk ma wer kommt und bleiben mag benimmt sich auch dementsprechend, wer es nicht will oder das spiel scho nach kurzer Zeit satt hat und zurück zu seinem gleiebtem was auch immer geht der passt dann ebend auch nicht.



Und dann gibts Leute, die das Spiel wechseln und dennoch grässlich sind, das sind größtenteils die, über die man sich hier und im spiel die ganze zeit beschwert. Haben wir also schon gesehen.


----------



## Mitrandor (25. Juni 2008)

Hab ma so ne frage am Rande, wieso is HdR-O in der Forenübersicht eigentlich ganz unten, sogar unter AoC (gerade erst released) und War (noch garnich da) rein vom alphabet passts ja schoma garnich und von der anzahl der spieler auch nich.....

/verschwörung

/discuss 

xD

*wollte ich nur mal anmerken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (25. Juni 2008)

das beste zum schluss?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (25. Juni 2008)

hi, bin zwar kein hdro fan. Aber was gibts den über hdro großartiges zu erzählen ? Was ich weis hatt Hdro nur eine kleine Fan gemeinschaft.... da gibts ned wirklich viel zu erzählen . Gruss


----------



## Mitrandor (25. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> hi, bin zwar kein hdro fan. Aber was gibts den über hdro großartiges zu erzählen ? Was ich weis hatt Hdro nur eine kleine Fan gemeinschaft.... da gibts ned wirklich viel zu erzählen . Gruss



Also laut Wikipedia besitzt HdR - O 300 Tausend aktive Spieler/Abbonementen.

Diese Zahl is ansich sehr gut denn ab 100 Tausend ist ein MMO ansich erfolgreich, nicht vergessen WoW ist KEIn Maßstab.

und zu HdR-O gibts viel wenn man sich das spiel ma anguckt gibs so viele kleine aber auch große interessante dinge, und ich mein sie zeigen ja auch z.B WoW Raids da wären HdR O Raids ja auch interessant. (nur so als Beispiel)

@Churchak: vieleicht haste rechte ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Missyo (25. Juni 2008)

An sich reicht der HdRO teil in der buffed show, doch oft wird dieser teil durch andere mmos ersetzt (zb aoc, oder sonst iwas neues oder anderes) wohin gegen wow einen stammplatz hat.
Ok jetz kommen die wow kiddis wieder "ohh wow 10 millionen spieler ohh muss in buffed show sons kacke", aber ich meine wow gibts seit 3 jahren, auf giga läuft wöchentlich (ebenfalls donnerstag) eine stunde lang nur wow, jeden letzten freitag im monat kommt 4 std liveraid und es gibt genug community seiten, ich finde man könnte ruhig mal andere mmos in den vordergrund ziehen. Es muss ja nicht hdro sein, aber immer nur wow find ich auch bekloppt, die nachfrage ist größer klar, aber man kann ja auch ein paar mal wow rausnehmen oder zumindest weniger darüber berichten und mehr anderes zeigen. aber dann wird eh nur in den comments geflamet, schade eig aber naja, wow community halt. Bin froh dass ich von da weg bin


----------



## Mitrandor (25. Juni 2008)

Missyo schrieb:


> An sich reicht der HdRO teil in der buffed show, doch oft wird dieser teil durch andere mmos ersetzt (zb aoc, oder sonst iwas neues oder anderes) wohin gegen wow einen stammplatz hat.
> Ok jetz kommen die wow kiddis wieder "ohh wow 10 millionen spieler ohh muss in buffed show sons kacke", aber ich meine wow gibts seit 3 jahren, auf giga läuft wöchentlich (ebenfalls donnerstag) eine stunde lang nur wow, jeden letzten freitag im monat kommt 4 std liveraid und es gibt genug community seiten, ich finde man könnte ruhig mal andere mmos in den vordergrund ziehen. Es muss ja nicht hdro sein, aber immer nur wow find ich auch bekloppt, die nachfrage ist größer klar, aber man kann ja auch ein paar mal wow rausnehmen oder zumindest weniger darüber berichten und mehr anderes zeigen. aber dann wird eh nur in den comments geflamet, schade eig aber naja, wow community halt. Bin froh dass ich von da weg bin



recht haste ja, das schlimme is ja auch das es in der show nich aber in den casts zum teil auch dann im HdR-O Teil OffTopic zu WoW geht oder so viel OffTopic kommt das es um nichts wirklich geht.

Hoffen wir als Lotro Spieler ma das da noch bissl mer auch für uns raus springt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Missyo (25. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Vetaro (25. Juni 2008)

Missyo stimmt, der letzte post wurde ja fünf stunden vor deinem "/push" gemacht, da ist das schon mal nötig, sowas zu schreiben.


----------



## Missyo (25. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Missyo stimmt, der letzte post wurde ja fünf stunden vor deinem "/push" gemacht, da ist das schon mal nötig, sowas zu schreiben.




Eben, 5 std zuviel

ps: FINALE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satus (25. Juni 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> Ich bin NICHT dafür dass mehr HDRO in der Buffed Show gezeigt wird!
> Buffed wurde für und aufgrund WoW gegründet, also ist es mehr als gerechtfertigt dass WoW einfach DEN signifikanten Teil von Buffed (Show und Cast) einnimmt!



Die Buffed Verantowrtlichen wären schön blöd, sich nur auf WoW zu fokusieren. Früher oder später wird WoW nicht mehr übermäßig gespielt. 

Ich denke in Zukunft sollte man Show und Cast drittlen. Beispiel Buffedcast - da schaffen es die Moderatoren doch auch mit Belanglosigkeiten den WoW Part zu füllen. Ich sehe keinen Grund warum das bei den anderen Spielen nicht auch funkitonieren sollte. In dem Sinne mehr HdRo bitte.


----------



## Der Bastian (26. Juni 2008)

@ Missyo: coole Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitrandor (26. Juni 2008)

Satus schrieb:


> Die Buffed Verantowrtlichen wären schön blöd, sich nur auf WoW zu fokusieren. Früher oder später wird WoW nicht mehr übermäßig gespielt.
> 
> Ich denke in Zukunft sollte man Show und Cast drittlen. Beispiel Buffedcast - da schaffen es die Moderatoren doch auch mit Belanglosigkeiten den WoW Part zu füllen. Ich sehe keinen Grund warum das bei den anderen Spielen nicht auch funkitonieren sollte. In dem Sinne mehr HdRo bitte.



einfach ma /sign des sagts ansich am besten.

DARGRIMM wir rufen dich, kümmer dich um uns du Zwerg du, ihr habt doch auch Ringe nutze diese Macht.^^


----------



## Vetaro (26. Juni 2008)

Ich versteh ja, dass ihr nicht mehr alles lest, aber das wichtigste Argument ist, dass Buffed hauptsächlich über Sachen berichtet, wenn es welche zu berichten gibt. Nun haben wir aber zufälligerweise schon die gesamte Spalte gesehen, Binge und Monsterklassen wurden gezeigt. Was wollt ihr in der Buffedshow noch sehen? Die Gegner aus Carn Dûm, die hauptsächlich aus Tank & Spank bestehen? Na klar, da freuen sich die WoWler: "So, das hier ist der erste von 15 named-gegnern in Urugarth, der genauso besiegt wird wie jeder normale Gegner auch."

Im Cast wird HdRO übersprungen, weil es kaum news gibt (die regelmäßigen darstellungen von Monstern oder orten in Mittelerde sind ja anscheinend hauptsächlich dafür da, damit die Firma auch noch ein paar Lebenszeichen von sich gibt).

Die Redaktion wird garantiert auch die Anteile der Zuschauer in Betracht ziehen, aber viel wichtiger ist doch ganz offensichtlich, ob es (möglichst aktuellen) Content zu zeigen gibt. Momentan wird AoC viel vorgezeigt, und nicht etwa, weil es 400 Tausend Spieler hat, sondern weil es gerade rausgekommen ist. 


Mir ist bewusst, dass die meisten den beitrag hier ohnehin tl;drt haben, und deshalb nutze ich diese Stelle, um all die Blödmänner zu grüßen, die nach mir das selbe zu schreiben wie die Typen, die schon drei Seiten hiervor mit Wiederholungen der immerselben Meinung gefüllt haben.


----------



## Bighawk1974 (26. Juni 2008)

Ich würde es begrüßen wenn HDRO mehr beachtung finden würde. 1.) Es ist ein sehr gutes Spiel. 2. Kommt wie bei WoW vorraussichtlich eine Erweiterung raus für HDRO. 3. Hat auch einen beachtlichen Teil an Spielern die sich sicherlich für Infos für HDRO interessieren würden. 

Wenn man sich die Seite von Buffed anieht wird auch feststellen, dass die Quest hilfen von WoW viel schöner ausgearbeitet sind und nach Gebieten unterteilt sind. Das würde ich mir auch für HDRO wünschen.

Ich finde Buffed sowieso zu WoW lastig. Dazu muss aber wissen das Buffed früher ma eine reine WOW-Seite war. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja irgendwann, wenn es mehrere Onlinerollenspiele auf den Mark sind, sich dann nur auf ein Spiel zu konzentrieren wäre Fatal meiner Meinung. Ich befürchtet aber wenn das Addon von WOW rauskommt, wird Buffed wieder vermehrt von WoW berichten.


----------



## Mitrandor (26. Juni 2008)

Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Seite von Buffed anieht wird auch feststellen, dass die Quest hilfen von WoW viel schöner ausgearbeitet sind und nach Gebieten unterteilt sind. Das würde ich mir auch für HDRO wünschen.




Zu diesem Teil nen Tip bei dem Buffedn übertroffen wird (selbst die WoW hilfe is nich so gut wie das für HdRO da xD):

http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de/


----------



## Dargrimm (26. Juni 2008)

Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> Ich würde es begrüßen wenn HDRO mehr beachtung finden würde. 1.) Es ist ein sehr gutes Spiel. 2. Kommt wie bei WoW vorraussichtlich eine Erweiterung raus für HDRO. 3. Hat auch einen beachtlichen Teil an Spielern die sich sicherlich für Infos für HDRO interessieren würden.
> 
> Wenn man sich die Seite von Buffed anieht wird auch feststellen, dass die Quest hilfen von WoW viel schöner ausgearbeitet sind und nach Gebieten unterteilt sind. Das würde ich mir auch für HDRO wünschen.
> 
> Ich finde Buffed sowieso zu WoW lastig. Dazu muss aber wissen das Buffed früher ma eine reine WOW-Seite war. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja irgendwann, wenn es mehrere Onlinerollenspiele auf den Mark sind, sich dann nur auf ein Spiel zu konzentrieren wäre Fatal meiner Meinung. Ich befürchtet aber wenn das Addon von WOW rauskommt, wird Buffed wieder vermehrt von WoW berichten.



Du kannst versichert sein, dass wenn Moria rauskommt, wir vermehrt darüber berichten werden :=)

Grüße 

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitrandor (26. Juni 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Du kannst versichert sein, dass wenn Moria rauskommt, wir vermehrt darüber berichten werden :=)
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Juhu unser Zwergen Flo hat uns gefunden, wir vertrauen auf dich ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juni 2008)

Ich weis gar nich für was mehr Beachtung die hat es doch oder seh ich das falsch?

Jedes neue Patch wird vorgestellt, dann hier und da mal was zu spezielen themen (raids oder pvmp) was wollt ihr den noch sehen^^ Die neusten Sachen über die es zu berichten gibt zeigen sie doch und ganz ehrlich wollt ihr ihnen dabei zuschaun wie se zum 3. mal die selbe instanz machen oder den beruf freibauer eine stunde in aktion zeigen (is bei mir wen ichs selbst machs chon langweilig genug XD)

Also meiner meinung nach passt alles immer wens was zum zeigen gibt wirds auch gezeigt^^


----------



## Mitrandor (27. Juni 2008)

Find im Cast war dies ma gut was^^, etwas unnötig aber informativ.

Sowas auch noch in der Show is der Bringer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Missyo (29. Juni 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Du kannst versichert sein, dass wenn Moria rauskommt, wir vermehrt darüber berichten werden :=)
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Ich befürchte nur leider, da Wotlk UNGEFÄHR zum selben Zeitpunkt wie die Ruinen von Moria erscheint, trotzdem wow viel mehr platz in der buffed show und auf der buffed seite einnehmen wird (2/3 wow 1/3 hdro oder weniger und noch andere mmos) was ich allerdings schade fände


----------



## Vetaro (30. Juni 2008)

Ich möcht noch einmal erwähnen, was für unsinnige Wünsche ihr habt. Die Leute, die sich das hier wünschen, spielen das Spiel selber. Sie kennen das, was in der Buffedshow gezeigt wird und würde (jetzt erzählt mir nicht, ihr hättet nur nen 20er charakter und nichts vom Spiel gesehen).  Sie haben also keinen Informationszuwachs, und auch keinen "Ui was neues"-effekt. Es kann also eigentlich mehr darum gehen, dass sie sich wünschen, andere sollen das sehen.

Aber was hat man dann davon? Mehr Respekt von seiten der Spieler anderer Spiele? Überläufer zu HdRO? Na und, die 15 Spieler sorgen auch nicht dafür, dass die Entwickler plötzlich den Content in doppelter Geschwindigkeit entwickeln.
 Vielleicht sollte man sich erstmal bewusst werden, warum man eine Meinung hat.


----------



## Missyo (30. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich möcht noch einmal erwähnen, was für unsinnige Wünsche ihr habt. Die Leute, die sich das hier wünschen, spielen das Spiel selber. Sie kennen das, was in der Buffedshow gezeigt wird und würde (jetzt erzählt mir nicht, ihr hättet nur nen 20er charakter und nichts vom Spiel gesehen).  Sie haben also keinen Informationszuwachs, und auch keinen "Ui was neues"-effekt. Es kann also eigentlich mehr darum gehen, dass sie sich wünschen, andere sollen das sehen.
> 
> Aber was hat man dann davon? Mehr Respekt von seiten der Spieler anderer Spiele? Überläufer zu HdRO? Na und, die 15 Spieler sorgen auch nicht dafür, dass die Entwickler plötzlich den Content in doppelter Geschwindigkeit entwickeln.
> Vielleicht sollte man sich erstmal bewusst werden, warum man eine Meinung hat.



God hat gesprochen.
Aber mal ehrlich, der Content von WoW bringt was? Die Bosstaktiken vllt aber die werden ja oft auch im hdro teil gezeigt. Und glaub DU mal nicht dass die ganzen Dayly quests - die immer in der buffed show gezeigt werden - leute zu WoW bringen. Und wer hilfe bei Dayly qs braucht ist echt arm dran, von daher seh ich im meisten teil der von WoW in der buffed show gezeigt wird auch nichts anderes als dass ihr wow spieler euch wünscht, dass andere sehen, mit was für nem mist man leute hinter den pc locken kann.


----------



## Vetaro (30. Juni 2008)

Missyo schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, der Content von WoW bringt was? Die Bosstaktiken vllt aber die werden ja oft auch im hdro teil gezeigt. Und glaub DU mal nicht dass die ganzen Dayly quests - die immer in der buffed show gezeigt werden - leute zu WoW bringen. Und wer hilfe bei Dayly qs braucht ist echt arm dran, von daher seh ich im meisten teil der von WoW in der buffed show gezeigt wird auch nichts anderes als dass ihr wow spieler euch wünscht, dass andere sehen, mit was für nem mist man leute hinter den pc locken kann.




*Sucht nach worten* ....      War das jetzt ein Gegenargument oder eine Bestätigung?


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem gleichzeitigen Erscheinen trifft nicht zu, denke ich.
Ich vermute, dass das HDRO AddOn im Oktober erscheint, vom WoW AddOn erwarte ich das Erscheinen kurz vor Weihnachten.
Somit gibts es da keine allzu großen Überschneidungen.


----------



## Missyo (30. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> *Sucht nach worten* ....      War das jetzt ein Gegenargument oder eine Bestätigung?



ein Gegenargument, du hast behauptet dass es für uns hdro'ler nicht viel neues gibt und wir daher wollen, dass andere hdro sehen. In WoW ist es doch das selbe, es gibt nichts neues. Es werden immer nur dayly quests gezeigt die sowieso jeder kennt und kann, von daher meist sinnlos.


----------



## Vetaro (30. Juni 2008)

Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, es gäbe in HdRO nichts neues. Und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, wir wollten dass irgendwelcher _schlechter_ Content vorgezeigt würde. Wär auch ne ziemlich blöde idee, oder?

Und im übrigen lügst du bezüglich "es werden immer nur daily quests gezeigt", oder deine Wahrnehmung ist so unheimlich selektiv, dass dir kaum auffällt, dass die letzten WoW-teile  die classic-dungeons zeigten, und davor der neueste Raid und die Dungeons gezeigt wurden, und vor dem daily-kram den du meinst kamen ca. 5 jahre lang die vorherigen Raids.   Das sind allesamt sachen, die in meiner definition als "content" zählen.
>>


> Es werden immer nur dayly quests gezeigt die sowieso jeder kennt und kann, von daher meist sinnlos.


----------



## Missyo (30. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Sie haben also keinen Informationszuwachs, und auch keinen "Ui was neues"-effekt. Es kann also eigentlich mehr darum gehen, dass sie sich wünschen, andere sollen das sehen.



Aber Pechschwingenhort und bosse wo sowieso jeder die taktik kennt haben diesen "Ui was neues"-effekt? Manchmal glaub ich echt ich bin net in nem Forum sondern in nem Aufenthaltsort für Geistig Behinderte


----------



## Vetaro (30. Juni 2008)

Ok, wenn du beleidigend wirst, ist das hier für mich das Ende. Ich belasse es bei dem Hinweis, dass es leute wie mich gibt, die spielerfahrung haben, aber noch nie eine Raidinstanz von innen gesehen haben. Und dass es, wobei es bei dem Classic-kram ja geht, auch Leute gibt, die erst später angefangen und daher noch nie Pre-BC-Instanzen kennengelernt haben. _Und_ das betrifft nur einen kleinen Teil der Sachen, die die Buffedshow über WoW gezeigt hat.


----------



## Missyo (30. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, es gäbe in HdRO nichts neues. Und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, wir wollten dass irgendwelcher _schlechter_ Content vorgezeigt würde. Wär auch ne ziemlich blöde idee, oder?
> 
> Und im übrigen lügst du bezüglich "es werden immer nur daily quests gezeigt", oder deine Wahrnehmung ist so unheimlich selektiv, dass dir kaum auffällt, dass die letzten WoW-teile  die classic-dungeons zeigten, und davor der neueste Raid und die Dungeons gezeigt wurden, und vor dem daily-kram den du meinst kamen ca. 5 jahre lang die vorherigen Raids.   Das sind allesamt sachen, die in meiner definition als "content" zählen.
> >>



Aber Pechschwingenhort und bosse wo sowieso jeder die taktik kennt haben diesen "Ui was neues"-effekt? Manchmal glaub ich echt ich bin net in nem Forum sondern in nem Aufenthaltsort für Geistig Behinderte


----------



## Vetaro (30. Juni 2008)

Missyo schrieb:


> Aber Pechschwingenhort und bosse wo sowieso jeder die taktik kennt haben diesen "Ui was neues"-effekt? Manchmal glaub ich echt ich bin net in nem Forum sondern in nem Aufenthaltsort für Geistig Behinderte




Irgendwoher kenn ich den Post.


----------



## Danius (30. Juni 2008)

Missyo schrieb:


> Aber Pechschwingenhort und bosse wo sowieso jeder die taktik kennt haben



das mal nee gewagte ausssage, ich hab 3 jahre WoW hinter mir in der ganzen zeit war ich 1 mal Nef umhauen, weil 40iger raids mir zulangweilig waren und wenn ich mir meine alte WoW-Gilde anschaue sind da mittlerweile 10 nach BC einsteiger drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FuryMirin (2. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir die Tage alle Buffedshows und casts runtergeladen, die etwas mit HDRO in sich hatten, und muss sagen, es ist etwas schade, dass HDRO, dass das MMORPG ist, das am zweitmeisten in der Buffedshow/ den Buffedcasts ist (neben AOC und nach WoW) und selber nur im durchschnitt in jeder 3.-4. Show/Cast gezeigt wird.

Und ja, ich habe die Shows und Casts ausgeschlossen, wo HDRO noch nicht drausen war.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Juli 2008)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass 90% der angemeldeten buffed-User nur wegen WoW hier sind, ist das doch eine gute Quote.


----------

